# CVT fluid change



## SanMan814 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have a 17 Rogue Sport. For those who.dont know, the sport is a smaller version of the regular Rogue. There are differences between the 2 Rogues. Not sure what exactly cause I never owned, driven or looked under the hood of a regular Rogue. But I do know there are differences. 

Anyway, 

1) how often you guys change your transmission Fluid? 
2) any tips & tricks on changing it on these cars?
3) which brand do you recommend?

Tnx in advance


----------

